# How are people finding renewals?



## JoeyJoeJo

Got my renewal through for October, up from £367 to £475 :doublesho

Same car, same address, no convictions, previous claim has dropped off as >5yr now, extra year NCB.

I understand that blind renewals can be stupid high but even the comparison sites are coming in very similar.

Has the market had a general jump (to cover covid losses maybe)?

More shopping around to do but I don't think I've ever had a year where at least a couple of mainstream firms haven't beaten renewals.


----------



## MDC250

Yup around 10% up on last year for me, no change in circs. I’ve heard anecdotally that more cars have been stolen during Covid as homes are occupied more, not sure I believe that to be a reason for increases but when have insurers ever needed a reason?!?

Most insurers have funds invested which will have taken a hit and/or exposure in things like commercial property. I suspect with lots of business going under, rent reductions etc that there’s a shortfall for them to find.


----------



## Guest

Weird, I renewed a few days ago and mine dropped nearly £150 on last years and I declared a tonne of modifications as well. Even on price comparison sites it was cheaper than last year.

Worth checking out A-Plan and AIB and Adrian Flux as they aren't of comparison sites, and they tend to offer discounts if you are part of a owners club or forum. A-Plan really took care of me this year. Hope I can say the same next year


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Just renewed mine. Last year it was £747 with Admiral (that was with zero no claims as I left the NCD on one of our vans and moved to a car). Nothing has changed since last year and this year they wanted £1069. Called em up and they took my business partner off the policy and the best they would do was £828 so they got told to go away in short jerky movements. 
Managed to get it for £565 on an Aviva policy with a broker.


----------



## Shiny

Q2 (to June) suggested a reduction in rates https://www.confused.com/car-insurance/price-index

With much less vehicles on the road, claims costs had reduced considerably.

As mentioned above, investment have been dire and general insurance has seen quite a reduction in money going into the pot, with reduced covers and so on.

I suspect with more cars now back on the road and the general hardening of the market, this will have an effect on car insurance premiums as you have experienced.

Will be interesting to see the outcome of the BI court case, this could have a massive effect on the CORs of the insurance companies involved and a knock on effect to other Insurers that no doubt will be made to review their stance on BI and Covid-19.


----------



## Kerr

I just did mine the other week. Mine went up £3 over last year. I wasn't given any refund for last year like some other companies offered. 

The renewal letter actually said don't bother calling us as that is our best price. Went online and there was a few companies cheaper, but none reputable and they had a high excess.


----------



## Darlofan

Sorted my mum's last week. Renewal had gone up £30, comparison sites I could get it same as last yrs price and reduce voluntary excess by £100. She does less than 2000 miles annually and had 1st conversation of getting rid of the car but she decided to do another year.


----------



## Andyblue

Darlofan said:


> . She does less than 2000 miles annually and had 1st conversation of getting rid of the car but she decided to do another year.


Ooh, we've that conversation to have with father in law shortly, not looking forward to it...


----------



## Darlofan

Andyblue said:


> Ooh, we've that conversation to have with father in law shortly, not looking forward to it...


To be fair it was her that brought it up. She had a gap in driving for 30odd yrs and only started again cos my dad got ill and couldn't. She hates driving, won't drive on motorways, dual cw, in rain or the dark, can only use a car park if there are 3 empty spaces adjacent(preferably so she can drive out forwards too!) I've not been in car with her driving but brother tells me she shouldn't be on the road, too hesitant, hates junctions, won't overtake cyclists etc. 
On the plus side she loves buses and has lots of friends/neighbours that will take her places.


----------



## Cookeh

Mine dropped by 30% when I removed additional named drivers. Prior to that it was 10% cheaper than last year. I even got given a rebate on last years insurance equivalent to 5% cost due to reduced mileage during lockdown. Your experience with insurance will always depend on the company. People like Admiral and their subsidaries (Elephant, Bell, etc) will also rip you off without fail. More established options or more specialised options like Direct Line or Adrian Flux etc are generally less scummy come renewable.


----------



## Kerr

Andyblue said:


> Ooh, we've that conversation to have with father in law shortly, not looking forward to it...


We had to do it with her mum. I already knew she had to give up driving, but she really didn't want to give up.

Then one night I was driving her home. She asked why I suddenly slowed down on an empty road. There was two young boys cycling their bikes. They didn't have any lights on and she couldn't see them even when looking for them. At that point we knew that she had to hand her licence in. She would have wiped those boys out.

One of my neighbours needs to give up. She reversed into an Audi RS3 in the street not so long ago. She was telling me that she had no idea why her parking sensors were beeping. She didn't see the car sitting there.

She's just got a brand new Corsa. I seen her at it numerous times, but the car didn't move. When her gardener was here she had to get advice off of him how to start and drive the car.

Next week someone from the garage was back here going through all the same stuff.

I think she's too scared to ask me as she knows she's not fit to drive.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Cookeh said:


> . People like Admiral and their subsidaries (Elephant, Bell, etc) will also rip you off without fail. More established options or more specialised options like Direct Line or Adrian Flux etc are generally less scummy come renewable.


Direct line are the ones with 30% renewal hike, Admiral are actually coming in a hundred cheaper.


----------



## Cookeh

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Direct line are the ones with 30% renewal hike, Admiral are actually coming in a hundred cheaper.


Hilarious, I gave up on Admiral after two years of 40% hikes come renewal (eventually bartered down via half a dozen phone calls). Direct Line came in at literally half the price. Insurance really needs some better regulation when you have such ridiculous disparities and variations.


----------

